# Another VAG to NASCAR rumor...



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

This one might have some merit to it, but I'll believe it when I see it. Speed TV has reported a few days ago that Volkswagen Group might enter a new, yet to enter production, midside car aimed at cars like the Toyota Camry and the Ford Fusion in NASCAR. It will also be produced in the new Tennsesee plant. 

NASCAR requires that for a car to be entered that it must be built in North America, like the Camry is. 

At the Paris Auto Show, the head of the soon to be combined Volkswagen/Porsche group(the merger will firmly place Porsche under the Volkswagen Group umbrella) said that there is interest to enter NASCAR, and that Roger Penske may be the first suitor.

However, both Volkswagen and NASCAR have admitted that VAG haven't taken the first steps for NASCAR approval (submitting a car and engine design), and that the new, American built VW won't enter production until next year as a 2011 model.


When one considers how other VAG racing divisions (Audi Sport and Porsche Motorsport) have harped on about racing relevancy (with Audi in particular giving a big "no" to F1 and NASCAR), that leaves VW, who only have the Dakar rally vehicles and the Jetta TDI as major, well known racing presneces.

However, this coming togehter is a while off, if it even happens at all. We'll have to wait until at least next year for anything to happen...if it happens.


----------



## dj5parks (Sep 29, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Sad News. 



> with Audi in particular giving a big "no" to F1 and NASCAR


 I'm glad Audi stays focused on a race that requires strategy and precision. 










Driving a car in circles is so lame. I really hope VW just stays focused on Touring and not participating in ******* racing.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

3lfk1ng said:


> Sad News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 While I completely agree with you don't forget VW owns Audi and I am sure the higher ups in VW still say yay or nay on what series to race in. Do I follow NASCAR, not at all, but you have to admit as a business decision it would be a wise one.


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

I think it makes more sense for VW to focus on WRC in the next few years. Stage rally is growing more popular in the states, and should take off as more manufacters are getting involed in the coing years... VW has been doing rally for dacades why start something more foreign like Nascar? Just for sales in the states, what else is there to gain from it. How many Nascar fans would really buy a VW anyway? Can't go muddin' in a new Jetta and where would you mount yer gun rack?


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

teenwolf said:


> I think it makes more sense for VW to focus on WRC in the next few years.


 Although Audi has the rally history, they have moved on to other things. Turbo hatchbacks?! WRC is the perfect fit for VW. Skoda ran for a while (they still might?), but it doesn't fit their brand image. Skoda is known for cheap Audis and VWs, not for racing. Going into NASCAR is a waste of effort, I don't see what VW expects to accomplish from participating. It will be one of VW's many misadventures over the past decade.


----------



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

*VW to compete in NASCAR,Uh please NO.*



teenwolf said:


> I think it makes more sense for VW to focus on WRC in the next few years. Stage rally is growing more popular in the states, and should take off as more manufacters are getting involed in the coing years... VW has been doing rally for dacades why start something more foreign like Nascar? Just for sales in the states, what else is there to gain from it. How many Nascar fans would really buy a VW anyway? Can't go muddin' in a new Jetta and where would you mount yer gun rack?


 LOFLMAO :thumbup:


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

:facepalm: 
NASCAR!?! Really? 

I'd rather they put that money towards keeping current VAG NA customers happy. 


I guess just further proof I no longer fit into VW's target demographic... 


Geoff


----------



## brizower (Mar 27, 2007)

I almost spilled my Budweiser when I read this! Sheeeewwwwwt. YEEEHAAAWWW!
:banghead:


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

wolfsbur said:


> :facepalm:
> NASCAR!?! Really?
> 
> I'd rather they put that money towards keeping current VAG NA customers happy.
> ...


:beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Fox Sports and Motor Trend are reporting that VW officals will meet with NASCAR brass in January. Whether or not anything comes out of this meeting is yet to be clear. Perhaps that's why Audi Sport boss Wolfgang Ullirch says that for the ALMS and LMS that Audi's Sportscar program will focus on importer backed semi-factory privateer teams like late in the R8's life.


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

3lfk1ng said:


> Driving a car in circles is so lame. I really hope VW just stays focused on Touring and not participating in ******* racing.


While I agree, everyone knows VWoA doesn't give a crap what we all think. It's all marketing. :thumbup:


----------

